# Upper C Island Camp



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

BLM had survey done and half the Island camp is privately owned by the owner of a mine claim that is across the little channel. I heard that they will also be removing the picnic table from the island camp. Big changes coming to the upper c in the next year. Suppose to be going the direction of Ruby/Horsetheif as the new person in charge for the upper c is the same person that made all the changes for Ruby/Horsetheif including the upper c going through wrecked.com for permits. More money into wrecked.coms pockets. Let's all hope this doesn't happen as the upper c is a fun let's float the upper c today. O'h we didn't make a reservation 60 days ago so we can't.


----------



## tjligon25 (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh man that better not happen..is there somewhere to read about these possible changes?

Sent from my VS987 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

So if it's a mining claim, the government (don't forget that its still "by the people, for the people, etc.") should actually own it. So why is it marked private land, and unless the guy has no plans to actually mine it, why is it off limit to folks who actually own it (that would be us)?

Pardon me if I've got something way out of line and am just making up wishful thinking legal theory that just sounds good, like some others have done here in the past. Somebody that knows this stuff please set me right.

Thanks,

-AH


----------



## mdt67 (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes this would be unfortunate but i have expected it sooner or later. I do not see a need during the week at all but what do i know. 

as for the Island that is probably a patented mining claim which is actually more like real estate than a lease. What i don't understand is what motivated the owner to all of a sudden partition it off. Now you can't pull off to the back eddy which sucks.

Well off to the Blue to run today!


----------



## Fuzzie (Jan 23, 2009)

As far as the new property line on island, I think you have to take the signs at face value. Part of the island is on private property. So be it. The bigger picture is the change that is coming to the Upper C, as mentioned before. The coming change is what brought about a survey to determine the property line. Local "gossip" suggests that the upper c will be going to a Ruby/Thief style permit system on rec.gov. the picnic tables and fire rings will be gone. You will have to sign up and pay for camps on line. there will be pro's and cons to this. I can say that i have seen it get pretty ugly on the weekends in recent years and it is not surprising that some more regulation is coming down the pipe. Colorado and rafting are booming. here we go...


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

+1 vote to not remove fire rings and picnic tables.

They took a lot of effort to get there.


----------



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

+10 on removing the fire rings and requiring fire pans and groovers to camp on the river. If you take a look at the existing fire rings people throw glass and garbage into these rings and leave it. The camps that don't have fire rings but rocks for fire rings just get built up higher with more rocks as people leave there garbage and ashes in them. There is human waste and toilet paper just laying all over the camp sites anymore because people don't respect the camps. 2 years ago you could not take 1 step at bench 2&3 with out stepping on human waste and toilet paper. Wrecked.gov charges 6 to 10 dollars just to apply to rent a camp plus then you pay for your camp. R/H has not gotten much better since this system was implemented. The expensive camp rates on R/H have not led to anymore oversite at the Loma boat ramp and it is a bigger shit show than Pumphouse on the weekend. It just cost a lot more to deal with the shit show. Contact the BLM Kremmling office to push for fire pans and groovers to camp on the river but keep wrecked.gov and there greedy rates out of the upper c. My Opinion as a weekly upper c user.


----------



## tjligon25 (Mar 19, 2015)

cain said:


> +10 on removing the fire rings and requiring fire pans and groovers to camp on the river. If you take a look at the existing fire rings people throw glass and garbage into these rings and leave it. The camps that don't have fire rings but rocks for fire rings just get built up higher with more rocks as people leave there garbage and ashes in them. There is human waste and toilet paper just laying all over the camp sites anymore because people don't respect the camps. 2 years ago you could not take 1 step at bench 2&3 with out stepping on human waste and toilet paper. Wrecked.gov charges 6 to 10 dollars just to apply to rent a camp plus then you pay for your camp. R/H has not gotten much better since this system was implemented. The expensive camp rates on R/H have not led to anymore oversite at the Loma boat ramp and it is a bigger shit show than Pumphouse on the weekend. It just cost a lot more to deal with the shit show. Contact the BLM Kremmling office to push for fire pans and groovers to camp on the river but keep wrecked.gov and there greedy rates out of the upper c. My Opinion as a weekly upper c user.


I agree with this, people do not respect the camps and thus the river as well as they should up there. plenty of folks do, but not enough. Though rec.gov doesn't really change this, as cain said, just makes it more expensive.


----------



## aman (Apr 24, 2017)

As far as the fire rings and tables go I tend to agree with others that they only contribute to the larger problem of how some boaters on the upper c don't use any leave no trace principals. It's sad that abuse leads to over regulation but sometimes you gotta herd the cattle when they can't keep themselves organized. We've seen the allowance of dogs disappear on more and more rivers for the same problem. A lot of people just plain suck and it's problematic for those of us that don't because of their actions. Welcome to the 21st century and being able to watch societal ills spilling over into our community that has its roots in conservation. I personally believe the the tactic of over regulation is a way to keep conservation at the forefront of river users ideology. It may not work for your personal ideology, and make it more expensive. But in all honesty it's a necessary evil to help resolve the current problem of leave no trace principals being ignored and abused. 



Feelings are just visitors. Let them come and go.


----------



## MaverickUSC (Jun 24, 2014)

Picnic table at Bench 4 was removed. Concrete slab/shanty between Bench 1 and Bench 2 removed. 

Camp names and posts added to Scotty's, Many Trees, and Cliffview.

The Clackacraft is gone. 

What other changes have y'all noticed?


----------



## Managan (Mar 9, 2015)

GIS showing the parcel (claim) boundary. GIS can be off a fair amount but.....


----------

